# Who sings the song "Taking back what the devil stole from me"



## Dee_33 (Mar 30, 2007)

And do you know where I can hear a free sample of the song?

Thanks


----------



## victorious (Mar 30, 2007)

Is it "Faithful is our God" by Hezekiah Walker & LPC?
http://profile.imeem.com/gI-Ij/music/m1rKaKDb/faithful_is_our_god/

I love this song.


----------



## ScandalousBeauty (Mar 30, 2007)

Oh yes...one of my fave's too.  *singing* I'm reaping the Harvest God Promised me, Take back what the Devil Stole from Me!*


----------



## Beauty4Ashes (Mar 30, 2007)

"And I rejoice too-day, for I shall recover it all"....

I lurve this song!


----------



## Dee_33 (Mar 30, 2007)

Everyone knows the words, but nobody remembers who sings it???  Is that the correct name of the song?  My son loves this song and I want to get a copy of it for him.


----------



## PatTodd (Mar 30, 2007)

Is it "Takin' it Back" by Shirley Caesar?

I can't find the lyrics right now, but the one I'm thinking of goes: "Enough is enough, I'm coming to get my stuff, I'm takin' back what the devil stole from me"?

If so it is on Gotta Have Gospel Vol. 1 - you can hear a free sample on Amazon.

http://www.amazon.com/Gotta-Have-Go...1140601?ie=UTF8&s=music&qid=1175282240&sr=8-2


----------



## victorious (Mar 30, 2007)

luving me said:
			
		

> Everyone knows the words, but nobody remembers who sings it???  Is that the correct name of the song?  My son loves this song and I want to get a copy of it for him.



Luving me, listen to "Faithful is our God" by Hezekiah Walker:

http://profile.imeem.com/gI-Ij/music...ul_is_our_god/

That's the song.


----------



## Jenaee (Mar 30, 2007)

victorious said:
			
		

> Is it "Faithful is our God" by *Hezekiah Walker & LPC*?
> http://profile.imeem.com/gI-Ij/music/m1rKaKDb/faithful_is_our_god/
> 
> I love this song.


 
Victorious is right..it's Hezekiah on the 20/85 The Experience CD


----------



## PatTodd (Mar 30, 2007)

O.K. I listened to the other song and that seems to be what you're looking for, and now I'm in love with it too !


----------



## Dee_33 (Mar 30, 2007)

I think it's "Taking Back what the devil stole from me" by The Sensational Nightingales.  It's on the Yes! Quartet CD that came out earlier this month.  Thanks ladies for all your help.


----------

